# Fully rebuilt 524 High Rev



## JGVI (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey gang 
You all helped me last year and after taking damn near every part of this snowblower apart and either fixing or replacing parts I got to use it one time…
So I used a carb rebuild kit and while she fires up, she immediately revs super high.
There is not a lot of content online so curious if anyone has a idea where I could start to look to see what’s going on. I’m shocked it fires up first pull, but really want to get the high rev issue fixed 
As always thank you in advance 

I can get a better pic based on feedback and pull cover


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JGVI said:


> while she fires up, she immediately revs super high.


Sounds like you didn't hook up the governor-to-carburetor linkage correctly. Take some pictures and provide your model number and someone should be able to help set you right.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I second the governor ...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Maybe just, maybe the engine is getting ready to let loose for good.*


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I just had that issue after evicting mice from inside the recoil housing of a Tecumseh. The lever that the governor rod hooks to by the throttle lever had dropped out of position leaving the governor rod and throttle rod below centerline. Loosened everything back up, put the rods back up above centerline and reassembled. Problem gone.


----------



## JGVI (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks all for the responses
Hopefully this helps a bit
Sorry it’s a 524D


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JGVI said:


> Hopefully this helps a bit





tabora said:


> Take some pictures and provide your model number


And the model number would be? Based on the video below and your picture, you may want to try these holes... There's also a set screw on the throttle that may need to be adjusted to reduce the maximum speed as shown in the video.


----------

